# Amphibolurus longirostre at Kalbarri NP?



## Mario89 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hello everybody,

could this be Amphibolurus longirostre? Sorry for the really bad picture!

Found at the Kalbarri NP on March 20th, 2010.

Thanks in advance and best regards,
Mario


----------



## eipper (Nov 27, 2014)

Gowidon longirostris


----------



## Mario89 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply!
Regards, Mario


----------



## Snowman (Dec 2, 2014)

Basically the right ID, they just keep changing the scientific name. I think it became Gowidon in the early 2000's.
http://www.arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Agamidae/Amphibolurus/longirostris


----------

